# [AU] Rumbling Mountains - OOC (Full)



## Fanog (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm starting up a new game using the rules from Arcana Unearthed (AU). 
The game is currently full, and there's quite a list of alternates already. If you're looking for an AU game, go to this thread. There's a list there for people who are waiting to get in one as well. Sign up for the list, so others can see that you're waiting.

Fanog

_The game:_
I'd like posting to happen on a regular basis, approximately once every two days. I'm pretty easy on rules, and more then willing to discuss anything special you'd like. (Don't try to beat me or the rules, thought, it won't work.) During play, I will make all neccesary rolls.  I usually like to handle all of the game terms 'off-stage'. I'll try to avoid any game terms most of the time, except when strictly necessary. However, because the book is new to everyone, I might make some mistakes now and then. Please correct me whenever anything seems off.
I'm still working on the detail of the story, I'll try to make it at least partly character-based.

_The characters:_
All characters will start at 1st level. Stats will be rolled, using 4d6 (drop lowest). Use this die roller. (Make sure to let it send the results to me; email adress is in my profile.)
There's a minimum point buy equivalent equal to 28 points. If your stats are lower than that, you can add stat points until the result is the equivalent of 28 point buy. Race is free to choose, please avoid doubling on a class that another character already has. I think that there are enough nice classes to go around, and I'd like to see at least six of them in action.  I'd like to see a background for the characters. Character knowing each other beforehand are fine with me. Also, please provide a motivation for being/going on 'adventure'.
(Edit: Starting gold is also rolled. Use the die roller linked to above.)

_The books:_
Because AU uses almost all new material, having the main book would be _very_ useful. If you can't get the book, you might make do with one of the pdf files. There reprint a section of the book, detailing a few races and classes. Having the campaign setting book (The Diamond Throne) is entirely optional. It's a great read and helps get into the mood of the setting, but everything you need as a character from the book (items etc.) will be provided by me.

_The players:_
As said, the people who already expressed interest in an earlier AU thread will have a first chance to get in. I'm taking the first six of those players to post in this thread, saying they want to play. If that doesn't fill the game, I'm opening the recruitment to others.

_Questions?_
Feel free to post 'em here. 


(For those wondering: 'Rumbling Mountains' is still a working title. )


----------



## Agent Gray (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm definitely interested, and I've already stated my interest in a previous thread.

I have both AU and DT.

I would love to play a human magister, if it's available.

Details upon request!


----------



## OurManMute (Sep 3, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> _The players:_
> As said, the people who already expressed interest in an earlier AU thread will have a first chance to get in. I'm taking the first six of those players to post in this thread, saying they want to play. If that doesn't fill the game, I'm opening the recruitment to others.




I'd definitely like to play! Getting my book on friday, so I'm not quite sure of character details. Sibeccai look nice, though...


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 3, 2003)

Great !  I'll bite.  As for my character, I'm leaning toward a greenboud or maybe a totem warrior.  Giants seem nice too ... so many new choices   .  Now, if I could just receive my book ...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 3, 2003)

Please consider me as an alternate if you gon't get enough players. (I've been keeping out of the TtT threads so I don't take up to many games.)
AU is great an I would lovee to play a Quickling (mage Blade?)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2003)

Fanog, if others who aren't in a game already want to get in first, I'm totally cool, but I'm quite interested in playing.  Akashic or witch possibly, probably sibaccai for the race.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 3, 2003)

Color me interested too, Fanog. Like several others, though, I'm already in an AU game, so I'd rather someone who hasn't played to go instead. Hope that made sense 

Jay


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

you can put me down as an alternate.  All the rest should be getting on this first, the more people that can enjoy the game the better.

So many choices...its hard to choose.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 3, 2003)

No lack of alternates, at least.  

Agent Gray, OurManMute, GPEKO, nice to have you. Have fun creating concepts and a character.  Please keep me posted on any ideas you might have; That will also help the others make a decision.

Agent Gray, you were first to answer the thread, so the human magister is up for grabs if you want it.

GPEKO, any idea when you'll get the book?

Argent, you're up as first alternate. The others, who already have a game running, will have to wait a bit...

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 4, 2003)

Fanog, I would love to join in. Hope I'm not too late, those spots sure fill up fast.


----------



## Arador (Sep 4, 2003)

I would also really love to join. I am thinking of a Runethane, perhaps a Mojh, Loresong Faen, or Giant, with the aim of becoming a Runelord. I have both AU and DT.

Email: arador[at]arakion.com


----------



## Black Beard (Sep 4, 2003)

I am very interested in joining if there is a slot open.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 4, 2003)

Finally got my cookies cleared up, apparently.

I am so very very in for this game!

Seems like the only claimed bits so far are the magister for certain, runethane for possible.

I'd really like to try out a Mageblade.  I'm thinking I'll go with Sibeccai, just because.  I've never really considered one, so it seems like it would work for me.  

Basic character outline: He was originally the guardian of a mid level Magister, one of little influence or power, but the daughter of an influential noble.  After a few months of routine duties (basically playing escort for the giantess as she travelled from library to library), she began to notice that Anhra was easily able to grasp even highly complex theories of magic when she would discuss them with her peers, even making occasional insights that she had not made.  He Anhra wasn't particularly smart, but he was able to understand magic.  After several more weeks of careful probing, she decided that the Sibeccai did in fact have a magical talent deep inside him.  She did all she could to bring it out, but was unsuccessful.  After several months of trying, she finally gave up, and turned Anhra over to her father's house, who quickly recognized his abilities as being more suited to the pursuit of the arcane warrior.  Anhra quickly took to the study, and was soon put to much better use than simple guard duty....

I'm thinking he'll take Heavy Exotic Weapon and Ambidexterity  to start, and eventually end up using a sword-staff, just because it seems amusing to have a mageblade with his athame as a sword-staff (only one side would be the athame, I'd assume), to challenge the magisters.


----------



## Arador (Sep 4, 2003)

Well - if we have a Magister and Mage Blade (ie lotsa magic,) I would like to mention an Akashic is also a definite possibility for me, if I can join the game...


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 4, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> GPEKO, any idea when you'll get the book?
> 
> Fanog




Actually, I got it today   .  I'm still browsing through it but I think I'll settle for a Giant Bear Totem Warrior.  A wise and comtemplative type, slow to anger but terrible when provoked.


----------



## Arador (Sep 4, 2003)

A possible character: http://www.arakion.com/dnd/arador_witch.pdf

A Verrick Mind Witch, with fire manifestation.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 4, 2003)

Still any spots here? I'd love to play an AU game if possible here - prolly looking at a witch or akashic, but maybe an unfettered if all the spellcasting clases are sewn up.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 4, 2003)

Arador, Black Beard, Inez Hull
To give everyone a fair chance at getting in an AU game, I am going by the list in the general AU recruitment thread. I am sorry, but there are still some people who have been waiting for some time to get in on an AU game. (reapersaurus, Brother Shatterstone, DrSpunj). To give them a fair chance, I'll wait for a bit and see if one of them takes up a spot. After that, Argent is up as first alternate, then you. I really wish I could have included more people, but six is definately the maximum I think I can handle. No worry though. There's quite a lot of interest in AU, so I think that there will be more games coming up in the near future. If you sign up on the general recruitment thread, you should be able to get a place in one of them. Sorry, once again...

Erekose, dead_radish, you're in. For now, this is what the roster would look like:

_Cast:_
Agent Gray - Human Magister
Mute - Sibeccai ?
GPEKO - Giant Bear Totem Warrior 
Erekose - ? ?
Dead_Radish - Sibeccai Mageblade


Fanog


----------



## Agent Gray (Sep 4, 2003)

I'll have the character up later today.  Definitely a human magister.


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 4, 2003)

*Oh!*



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> Arador, Black Beard, Inez Hull
> To give everyone a fair chance at getting in an AU game, I am going by the list in the general AU recruitment thread. I am sorry, but there are still some people who have been waiting for some time to get in on an AU game. (reapersaurus, Brother Shatterstone, DrSpunj). To give them a fair chance, I'll wait for a bit and see if one of them takes up a spot.



That'll teach me not to check every day! 

I'm here to claim the spot if reapersaurus and/or Brother Shatterstone don't step into it (since they're on the list above me).

If it's mine I'll hang back and see what others are bound and determined to play. I'm interested in a lot of different concepts so I'll try and find something to round out the party.

Thanks!

DrSpunj

<goes to update the AU Recruitment thread!>


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 4, 2003)

My Character will be a Quickling Champion of Magic.
Assuming I get to play.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 4, 2003)

DrSpunj,
I haven't made a difference as to _when_ people expressed interest, only that they had done so. That's mostly because I also wanted to get the game going as soon as possible. You're in as sixth player. Feel free to start throwing out character concepts, that might give the others something to go on. First come, first serve. 

Argent,
with DrSpunj, the cast is complete for now. Sorry...

_Cast:_
Agent Gray - Human Magister
Mute - Sibeccai ?
GPEKO - Giant Bear Totem Warrior 
Erekose - ? ?
Dead_Radish - Sibeccai Mageblade
DrSpunj - ? ?


Fanog


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 4, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> DrSpunj,
> I haven't made a difference as to _when_ people expressed interest, only that they had done so. That's mostly because I also wanted to get the game going as soon as possible. You're in as sixth player. Feel free to start throwing out character concepts, that might give the others something to go on. First come, first serve.




Fine, and thanks for the spot!

Since neither has been claimed yet, I'm going to start with a Faen Akashic. Not sure which type, but I'll work on the entire concept more this weekend. The Spryte metamorphosis is interesting, but I'm not sure I'll go that route either.

I'll roll my stats and email them now.

EDIT: The first set of stats I generated had a total mod of 0, and is therefore invalid by Core rules. The replacement set is worth 30 points, so I'm going to run with that unless I hear differently from you.

Thanks!


----------



## Fanog (Sep 4, 2003)

DrSpunj, the rolls have been received. I had originally intended to skip the reroll in favor of the point buy maximum, but this is fine as well. You can use the second set.

Also, I receive a set (two actually, as the first went wrong) from someone, but I don't know who. There was no screen name, and the email adress wasn't familiar. Anyone?

Edit: Just to clarify for those who still have to roll - You can make a reroll if the stats are realy abysmal, as per the PHB. (Total modifier less than +1, or no score above 12.) For stats that qualify for these but are still below 28 points, you can buy up to 28 point. (Did that make sense?)

Fanog


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 4, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> DrSpunj, the rolls have been received. That's a pretty low set, so you can increase up to point buy 28. (count the 7 as -1 point).




Oops! I threw that out according to Core Rules and actually already deleted the email for myself but if you send me the scores I can buff them to 28 instead of using the second set.

Thanks!

EDIT: Don't you just love cross-posting and cross-editing.  
I'll stick with the second set if it's okay.


----------



## Agent Gray (Sep 4, 2003)

What.  Poor.  Timing.

Just after I posted, my work decided to block all access to Enworld at the server level.  Therefore I can't access Enworld at work - and not dependably at home!  So I'm going to have to bow out, unfortunately.  SO sorry, especially since I wanted to do this.

Gah.  Why can't work understand that I need to game, too?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 4, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> DrSpunj, the rolls have been received. I had originally intended to skip the reroll in favor of the point buy maximum, but this is fine as well. You can use the second set.
> 
> Also, I receive a set (two actually, as the first went wrong) from someone, but I don't know who. There was no screen name, and the email adress wasn't familiar. Anyone?
> 
> ...



That was me. Sorry. Keep me in mind if any of the others decide not to play.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 4, 2003)

Yeah, these kinds of things happen. Message boards are really kind of clunky... As long as it doesn't happen in the IC thread, it's not that bad. Stick with the second set. it's quite reasonable, I think.

Interesting to note: I just found out that AU doesn't seem to have the reroll option. That's probably is the spirit of the 'more power to the DM' idea. Well, it seems like I just used my power. 

Fanog


----------



## Fanog (Sep 4, 2003)

Agent Gray, sorry to hear that. I hope you'll have the opportunity to play in another game later maybe.

Argent,
you're still up as first alternate. I'll give Reapersaurus and Brother Shatterstone until the weekend to check in. If I haven't heard from them by then, you're up.

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 5, 2003)

leaning towards a greenbond.  possibly verrik or quickling faen or human.  will let you know soon.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 5, 2003)

GPEKO,
I receive your stats. Distribution of points as you made it is fine.

Erekose,
stats came in fine, I also received your rolls for gold. Second set for stats comes to 25  if I counted correctly, so that's three more points to spend.

Everyone,
some basics about what I intend to do. The adventure will start in a small village named Eldeth. It is located somewhere just east of the Bitter Peaks, near the Ghostwash. It's a rather small village that's a bit out of the route. At first sight, nothing really spectacular is going on. It's at a bit of an altitude and would be quite cold, except that a nearby hot spring make it quite pleasant to be. There are some things that might make the village attractive for travellers to sek out, one of them being a retired Oathsworn of some fame. Due to the presence of the hot springs (said to have lesser healing powers), many older folks go there to retire and spend the rest of their lives peacefully. I hope that all of you can find a good reason to be going there. Just throw out some thoughts, and I could probably fix them for you. Alternatively, you could hail from a village nearby. In that case, I'll make provisions for you to end up in in the right spot.

I'll be using D&D 3.0 damage reduction. I don't think it'll come up all that often, but I intend to stick to 3.0 for cases when AU doesn't give rules.


_Updated cast:_ (for now)
Mute - Sibeccai ?
GPEKO - Giant Bear Totem Warrior 
Erekose - Verrik Greenbond
Dead_Radish - Sibeccai Mageblade
DrSpunj - Fean Akashic

That it for now. Keep those questions coming. 

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 5, 2003)

definitely going with a verrik greenbond.  i have his background forming nicely in my head and all his stats are down on paper.  do you want characters posted here? how about background discussion?


----------



## Fanog (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok, I updated the cast list above. You can post the character in this thread. I'll make a Rogue's Gallery later, for the finished characters. You can go ahead and add the background to the post, unless there's something you want to keep private. In that case, send the background by email. I'm pretty open to what's going to be in each background. I'll read the first draft and might ask you to change some details to better fit in with the story. 
Was that what you were asking, or did I misinterpret the question?

Fanog


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 5, 2003)

Hmmm.  If we've got another Sibeccai, I can easily move over to Litoran - I haven't played either of those races, and I'd be willing to try either one, especially if we're going for a diversity in the group.  And if I do a Litoran, I can hassle the Verrik Greenbond for being a freak.  

Either way, I'd go with Mageblade - that class just seems cool, but looking it over seems just blah, so I wanna try it out.  I'll stat him up tonight, likely as a Litoran, since they seem fairly cool, and I'm forming a nice personality in m'head.  

And this is looking like it'll be fairly interesting so far.  Hopefully we'll be starting up soon!


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh man.  I just rolled up my stats.

17,15,15,11,4,13.

4.

Y'all can call me "Rocks."  As in "Dumb as a box of."  

I need to sit down w/a dmg, and see if that's under 28 points or not - I suspect it isn't, though (If anyone knows before I do, feel free to let me know).

Now to get crackin'....


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 5, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> 17,15,15,11,4,13.
> 
> Now to get crackin'....




Okay, I'm bored and have a minute. 

Those convert to 13+8+8+3-4+5= 33 (assuming that 4 is -4 pts and not more, which I'm not sure of).

So I think you have to live with the 4, dead_radish.

I've been told it gives your character...character! 

DrSpunj


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 6, 2003)

Once we get a Rogue's Gallery, I'll move this there.

Kabashi aka "Rock"
Level 1 Litorian Mage Blade

Str: 17 (+3)
Dex: 17 (+3)
Con: 13 (+1)
Int: 4 (-3)
Wis: 9 (-1)
Cha: 15 (+2)

F/R/W: +1/+3/-1
AC: 16 (10+3 dex+3 AC)  Touch: 13  Flatfooted: 13
HP: 9     Speed: 30 ft.
BAB: +0   Init: +3

Attacks: Litorian War Club +4 (1d8+5/x3) or Litorian War Club +0/-1 (1d8+4|1d8+1/x3) or Claw +3 (1d3+3) or Short Spear +3 (1d6+3)

Feats: Exotic Weapon (Heavy) and Ambidexterity.

Relevant skills (Ha!) with racial bonuses: 
Intimidate: +8 Spot: +1 Listen: +1 Search: -1 Wilderness Survival: +1

Spell DC: 13/14
Spells per day: 3/1
Spells readied: (3/1): Hygiene, Bash, Scent Bane/Charm

Equipment: Litorian Warclub (Athame), Studded Leather Jack, bedroll, 10 days rations, tent, large clay mug.

SQ: Litorian Racial Traits (Low light vision, Racial bonuses), Athame (+1).
---------
Kabashi was born to a tribe of Litorians who ran the Ghostwash.  While his natural strength and speed were evident from a young age, his complete inability to understand things without at least a week's full concentration were obvious too.  His young life was a struggle to understand what was going on around him.  He took to the Litorian code easily enough, and he was well liked by all who met him - he always meant extremely well, and did his very best to assist whenever he could.  Sadly, his most useful tools were his fists.  

It was no real surprise that after his naming ceremony the tribesmaster encouraged Kabashi to set off on his own and find his fortune among the rest of the world, and away from the tribe.  There was no ill-will in the decision - it was merely best for all involved if Kabashi were not quite so ... well, there.  

His early travels lead him to a caravan under seige by raiders.  Giving the matter intense thought, he arrived (eventually) at the conclusion that the ones trying to escape and shield themselves were probably the ones he should help.  When Kabashi rose up behind one of the raiders and grasped him by the neck, flinging him aside, and off a cliff, the raiders resolve weakened.  When Kabashi's menacing appearance distracted them long enough to allow the Giantess magister to recover her staff and begin the real defense of the group, they quickly fled.  The giantess took pity on Kabashi, sensing the goodness in his heart, and the likelyhood of his short lifespan among civilized people, and took him in as a guard.  

The giantess was of little influence or power, but was the daughter of an influential noble. After a few months of routine duties (basically playing escort for the giantess as she travelled from library to library), she began to notice that Kabashi was easily able to grasp even complex theories of magic when she would discuss them with her peers, even making occasional insights that she had not made. This was even more shocking when considered against his inability to grasp most ideas.  After several more weeks of careful probing, she decided that the Litorian did in fact have a magical talent deep inside him. She did all she could to bring it out, but was unsuccessful. After several months of trying, she finally gave up, and turned Kabashi over to her father's house, who quickly recognized his abilities as being more suited to the pursuit of the arcane warrior. Kabashi quickly took to the study, as he could easily relate most activities to straightforward solutions, and was soon put to much better use than simple guard duty....

Currently Kabashi is travelling back to his home plains with the assignment of locating his previous tribe and attempting to open talks with them.  However, the Giant noble would not be extremely disappointed if Kabashi were to spend several months (or even years) outside the household - he can't bring himself to throw the fellow out, but he's just awkward to have around....


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Khorat Jhadqi*, male verrik Greenbond 1: medium humanoid (verrik); HD 1d6+1; hp 7 [disabled -1, dying -12]; Init +1; Spd 30 ft.; AC 17, touch 11, flat-footed 16 [+4 armor, +2 shield, +1 dex]; Bab: +0; Atk +0 melee (halfspear 1d6, x3) or +1 ranged (halfspear 1d6, x3); SA spell-like abilities; SQ verrik qualities, nature sense, infuse with life; SV Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +5; Str 10, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 17, Cha 11. 

*Skills and Feats*: Concentration +5 (4 ranks), Heal +5 (2 ranks), Knowledge (nature) +3 (2 ranks), Listen +5 (2 ranks), Speak Language (Common, Verrik, Litorian), Wilderness Survival +5 (2 ranks); Blessed Mage, Modify Spell 

*Spell-like abilities*(Sp): 1/day - _contact, sense thoughts, telekinesis (lesser)_
*Verrik qualities*(Ex): sensory control.
*Nature sense*(Ex): can identify plants and animals.
*Infuse with life*(Sp): 3/day, he can heal by touch for 1d8+1hp. 

*Spells* (Slots: 4/2) Currently readied: 0th - _bash, canny effort, detect magic, glowglobe (lesser), hygiene, saving grace_; 1st - _distraction, mind stab, obscuring mist, transfer wounds (lesser)._

*Gear*: Adventuring pack (bedroll, flint & steel, signal whisle, backpack, 2 belt pouches, waterskin, 2 days rations) (7gp, 9sp), Half-spear (1gp), long shield (20gp), chainshirt (100gp), 11 sp.

*History*: 
Khorat woke suddenly to a loud scream echoing from his brother's room.  He ran quickly to the next room where his brother lay in bed. 

"Whats wrong Xren?", he said as he entered.  

His brother struggled to sit up, the heavy covers tangling his frail deformed body.  Khorat's dreams had always taunted him but to his brother the dreams spoke.  His brother was always able to see the truth in his dreams, though he had paid a terrible price for it.  Xren turned to look in his direction and Khorat gasped, there in the middle of his brother's forehead was a large unblinking eye gazing straight through him.  

"I have seen it, in my dreams, Teq... I have seen the answer.  The curse, I know the key, I know how to cure our curse." stammered Xren.

"What do you mean? What are you talking about Xren? What has happened to you?" Khorat said as he sat down next to his brother, helping him to sit despite his broken and wracked frame.  

"Teq, the curse, the curse of Zyphon, I have seen the key to our cure.  All of the akashics who dive into our history searching for information from the Vnaxians, they are all wrong.  So are the ones who try to coax magic from bones, dusts and bat droppings.  The key is in the Green.  The Green that the humans always go on about, that is the key.  Everything and everyone are all connected, dont you see, we are all apart of one great whole.  The world, the trees, you, me, we are all one and it is in that acceptance of the one that we will find the answer.  The Green will lead us to it! It will help us to realise that we have always known the answer."

Khorat struggled with what his brother was trying to explain.  Sure he had heard of the humans and the spirits, the need to protect the life of nature and all that, but Verrik did not put much stock into those claims.  Over the next five years, Khorat sat with his brother and they spoke about what he had seen that day in his dreams, what had awoken in him - in that eye.  Over time his brother was able to coax the spirits out of the ground right there in his room.  Together they experimented and theorised.

One day a few years ago Khorat felt a pull from the Green. He had grown to understand some of the powers the Green held and he tried to meditate upon the enlightenment that his brother had spoken of all those years before.  But that day was different, he went to his brother to explain that he needed to go and travel the world.  He would follow the call in his efforts to find the key to ending the curse which afflicted his people.  

His brother was already sitting up in bed a single tear rolled down from his unblinking eye, past his left eyes and down his cheek.  "I am so proud brother, that you have been chosen by the Way to search out the answers.  I will treasure you always and I know that we shall see each other again for I have seen it in my dreams."

Khorat left that day, pulled by the spirits, by the Green, hoping that where ever they took him they would show him the key to healing the curse of his people, the curse his brother suffered so heavily from.

*Personality*: Khorat is a little different than most Verrik, while many choose to encourage the feelings of strangeness other races feel, he tries to be more friendly and engaging.  His connection to the Green has brought him to realize that everyone and everything is one and that it is useless to struggle against that bond.  However, he still labours under the curse, others still find it difficult to relate to him finding him a little strange and enigmatic.  He is content to know that someday he will be lead to the answer he seeks and then he will be free of the prejudice others have against him and his race.  

*Description*: Standing at only 4'6" and weighing 90lbs he is very slight for a Verrik.  He shows minor signs of the physical deformities that his brother is afflicted with, mostly in his stature.  He is 28 years old though his face looks older as he has lived outdoors in the Central Plains and the Bitter Peaks for the past three years.  He wears his long, thin silvery hair down past his shoulders and his skin is a slightly lighter shade of red than most Verrik.  His clothing and pack show signs of rough use, having travelled with them for hundreds of miles. He wears his chainshirt and shield, a gift from mercenaries that he helped once. His halfspear is often used as a walking stick rather than a weapon.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 6, 2003)

*Kabashi's Description*

Can't get the desc. on the same post with my work browser.  Odd.

Kabashi is an imposing figure - he stands taller than most Litorians, at nearly 6'9".  At that height, he rivals many giants as well.  His frame is well-muscled, though more lithe than anything else.  He weighs perhaps 190 or 200 pounds, which combines well with his well-groomed claws to create an imposing figure.  Those unfamiliar with Litorians may well mistake his near constant smile for a threatening gesture as well - there are a _lot_ of teeth that show when he smiles.  

Kabashi typically dresses as one might expect a tribal Litorian - a hide cloak, rudimentary leather boots and gloves.  They are decorated with basic patterns - typically painted paw prints of Kabashi's friends and relatives in the tribe.  His only real wealth is in the form of his armor, which is well-crafted, if lacking in any real style, and his War-club, which is lovingly polished every morning, noon and night, decorated with hanging feathers, beads and claws.  Kabashi clearly values his warclub above all other of his meager possessions, and has been known to sleep with one hand wrapped around it.


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 6, 2003)

*Tanuar Grayweb*

*Tanuar Grayweb*, male quickling faen Akashic 1: small humanoid (faen); HD 1d6+1; hp 7 [disabled -1, dying -12]; Init +4; Spd 20 ft.; AC 18, touch 14, flat-footed 18 [+1 size, +3 Dex, +2 armor, +2 shield]; BAB: +0; Atk +2 melee (short sword 1d6+1, 19-20/x2) or +4 ranged (shortbow 1d6, x3); Grapple -3; SQ Quickling Faen qualities, Skill Memory +2; SV Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +2; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 11, Cha 9. 

*Skills & Feats*:
Appraise +5 (2 ranks)
Disable Device +7 (4 ranks)
Escape Artist* +5 (2 ranks)
Gather Info +1 (2 ranks)
Knowledge[Architecture] +5 (1 rank)
Knowledge[Engineering] +5 (1 rank)
Knowledge[Geography] +5 (1 rank)
Knowledge[History] +5 (1 rank)
Knowledge[Magic] +5 (1 rank)
Knowledge[Nature] +5 (1 rank)
Knowledge[Religion] +5 (1 rank)
Knowledge[Runes] +5 (1 rank)
Knowledge[Sailing & Navigation] +5 (1 rank)
Knowledge[Science] +5 (1 rank)
Listen +4 (4 ranks)
Open Lock +7 (4 ranks)
Search +7 (4 ranks)
Sneak* +13 (4 ranks)
Spot +4 (4 ranks)
Tumble* +7 (4 ranks)
Eidetic Memory
Intuitive Sense
*Armor Check penalty of -2 may apply.

*Truename]*: _Malinthid_; Known only to his Akashic tutor in Navael (who helped perform the ceremony).

*Special Qualities*
Quickling Faen (Ex): Low-Light Vision, Run x5.
Skill Memory +2 (Su): Once per day can concentrate for a full round & gain +2 on any single skill check in the next round.

*Languages*: Common, Draconic, Faen, Giant, Sylvan.

*Gear*:
Adventurer's outfit [flask, chalk, 4 tindertwigs] (9gp, 4cp)
Belt pouch [Thieves' Tools, Flint & Steel] (32gp)
Backpack [bedroll, 5 candles, 2 days trail rations, sack (empty), small steel mirror, sunrod, waterskin] (16gp, 2sp, 5cp)
Short Sword (10gp)
Small Round Shield (9gp)
Shortbow (30gp)
Quiver of 20 Arrows (1gp)
Small LeatherJack (10gp)
25gp, 7sp.

*History*: Tanuar grew up in Navael as an only, and lonely, child. His parents were usually very busy with the family business, Grayweb's Supply, catering to groups of crystal cutters. At a very young age they discovered Tanuar had an excellent head for numbers and his only chore growing up was doing the family's inventory & bookkeeping. While this usually took him quite awhile each day it was always easy for him, sometimes trivially so, allowing other parts of his mind to wander and wonder about other things. He often found himself exploring different thoughts, feelings and experiences that would come whenever he searched for him. Originally his parents and few friends just thought he had an avid imagination, as most children do. Soon, however, everyone realized he had _real_ knowledge of things no young faen should. 

When his parents took him to one of the local Akashic guilds, he was tested and found to have access to the akashic memory. From that point on he was always treated differently--his parents, family and friends were too awed with his abilities to see him as they used to. He wasn't overly hurt as he found a new family within the guild; others who shared the same gift. While the training he underwent was intense, it was exactly what he was looking for. His "daydreaming" at the shop was very close to the exercises they helped him master, and he finished his training quicker than many others.

During his training he was allowed to access many of the Memory Stones the guild had acquired. There was one that held a vast number of memories, but the stone had been damaged and accessing them was usually very difficult. Tanuar often spent long hours attempting to ferret out new secrets from the stone; to him it was a large puzzle, and he was driven to learn what it held. On one such mental foray he stumbled across a few jumbled memories about a locale...or was it an item...of power...or potential...something...it's just not clear. Try as he might he couldn't bring those memories from the stone again, and he knows there is something important them. He told his teachers about his discovery, and his troubles. Since his training was nearly complete, they bade him to journey there on his own, and unlock the secrets of the damaged stone first hand. Luckily, the place was nearby. While the memories weren't clear, it's somewhere close to Eldeth.

*Personality*: Tanuar is kind of odd for a faen. He doesn't have strong social skills and comes off being a bit shy. He's more comfortable being alone mostly because he didn't spend a lot of time with other people growing up. He's quick to warm-up when approached, though, and very happy to talk about a wide range of subjects. He has little to no interest in people, cultures or current events, pays a bit more attention to geography and specific locales, but has a real fascination with _things_. He always seems to be handling something, sometimes taking things apart just be able to put them back together, or messing with them just to see what they do or how they work. Puzzles, both mental and mundane, are one of his favorite ways to spend time. He likes to help whenever he can, though usually does it quietly, often without alerting those asking that the task has been completed. He tries to seem indifferent to praise but always strives to improve himself, and is secretly pleased whenever anyone compliments him.

He sees his ability to tap into the akashic memory as a mental path that will lead him to his destiny. He's been given this gift for a reason and a purpose. After all, the memory shows little bits of a very big picture, and it's up to those with the gift to find the hidden meaning and make sense of the pieces.

*Description*: Tanuar is 42 years, 5 months and 16 days old on the day he arrives in Eldeth. His eyes move quickly, assessing and categorizing the people and layout of things. He stands 3' 2" and weighs ~39 lbs. His long, sandy-brown hair is usually braided or in a tail-wrap so it's out of his way, but the style changes multiple times a day as messing with it gives his fingers something to do. His gear, arms & armor all look brand-spanking new, and they are. His parents helped outfit him for his trip just before he left, including all sorts of things that he's not sure he needs, but he sees too much potential in all of them so he hasn't ditched anything yet. He doesn't look like he's all that schooled with his sword and shield, but he's a fair shot with his bow and a lot more comfortable staying out of close combat.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 7, 2003)

Argent,
I don't think any of the others will show. I'd like to push this forward, so you just made the team. It's nice to have you, and I'm looking forward to seeing you character. There's already a quickling, but I don't have a problem with two characters of the same race.

Dead_radish,
that 4 is pretty cruel, but it can happen with 4d6. I hope that you'll find him interesting to play with such extreme stats, I'm confident that it will add some character to him. 

All,
Things seem to be shaping up quite nicely. It's getting late here, so I won't go over the characters today. Since all of the stuff it new, I'm going to take some time tomorrow to go over them with a fine-toothed comb. I hope that everyone could have their character up some time early next week.

Fanog


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 7, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Argent,
> I don't think any of the others will show. I'd like to push this forward, so you just made the team. It's nice to have you, and I'm looking forward to seeing you character. There's already a quickling, but I don't have a problem with two characters of the same race.



Glad to have you aboard, Argent! As the other quickling, I'll let you know now that at 3rd level I plan to metamorphose Tanuar into a Spryte, so if you're planning on staying with Quickling we'll still be different. I'm still not sold on taking any Spryte levels, though, but it may happen.

I'll go update the recruitment thread to show you're playing here.

DrSpunj

EDIT: No one will probably spot this, but I'm having the same troubles as GPEKO. I can't get into the first 40-post page of this thread, into the RG thread at all, and I can't get to the "Post Reply" in this thread.

I *am*, strangely enough, able to see the second 40-post page of this thread and edit my post here (obviously).  I thought at first it was a cookie issue and deleted all my cookies at home. That didn't do it so I tried again late last night at home, then again here at work this morning.

It's really odd as I can open a whole lot of other threads, like in D&D Rules, but not all of them. It seems like an odd corruption.

Regardless, if it doesn't look like it's fixed in the next day or so I'll email my updated character to Fanog.

Thanks!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 7, 2003)

It looks like we could use some more brute force. I'm thinking of making the Quickling a Mojh. 
A Mojh champion of Magic sounds interesting.
I'll have him/it up later tonight.
I'll use the 28 points to build it. I'll be sending you the roll for his starting gold asap. (just rolled 120 gold)
And thanks. I was really wanting to get into another one of your games.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 7, 2003)

*Arkanos Done.*

Arkanos BlueCrest

1st level Mojh Champion of Magic

Str: 12, Dex: 12, Con: 10, Int: 16, Wis: 12, Cha: 14
BAB: +1 [Melee: +2 /Ranged: +2]
Scimitar attack: AB: +2 Dmg: 1d6+1 /Crit: 18-20/x2
Fort: +3
Ref: +1
Will: +3
AC: 18 (+1 Dex, +1 Natural, +4 Beast scale Armor, +2 medium shield)
Initiative: +1
Move: 20’ 
Hit Points: 10

Mojh Abilities:
Darkvision 60’
Base Move: 30’

Champion Abilities:
1) Lesser Magic Touch

Languages: Common, Draconic, Giant, Faen, and Verrik.

Skills:
Balance (cc): 1/+4 
Forgery (cc): 1/+6
Knowledge Arcana: 2/+5
Know Religion: 2/+5
Knowledge Runes: 2/+7 
Spellcraft: 2/+5
Spot: 4/+5
Use Magic Device: 4/+10

Feats: 
1)	Sensitive (talent) 
2)	Skill Focus Use Magic Device 



Bio:
Greetings human. I see that once again another of your people seem fit to question me about my choice. I am always being asked, “Tell me, why did you choose to stop being a human?” Or “Did it hurt?” Of course it hurt. One does not shed his skin without suffering the pain of rebirth. Why did I stop being a Human and become something far more? I will not go into the full details but let us simply say I had a calling. Just as I am a Champion of Magic so am I called to be a Mojh. 
Arkanos walked away from the annoying human and thought to itself. It’s memories drifted back 20 years to the time of his birth (no… it’s birth). He/It was born and raised on a farm outside the safe boarders of  (town to be named later) where he would see all the strange and wondrous people but never having contact with them one day he was on the outskirts of his farm checking the fence what a Mojh came running with a pack of wild dogs on it’s tail. The human that was Arkanos saved the Mojh’s life and took it to the farm for aid. 
The Mojh named Bluecrest became a fixture on the farm helping when it could and teaching Arkanos all about Runes and Magic. When His Parents died from fever He was left with the farm and no one to help run it but Bluecrest. The Mojh suggested they sell the farm and travel to a gathering that the Mojh hold every decade. The human went along and used much of his money to become a Mojh like his mentor. During the ceremony Arkanos was “called” by the Magics used by the Mojh and became a Champion of magic. It has since left the other Mojh behind in order to find the one It is destined to protect. 

Equipment:
Beast Scale Armor 60gp (+5AC/ +4 Max Dex bonus/ -2 Armor Penalty/ 20’ move)
Medium Shield 20gp
Scimitar 15gp (1d6/18-20/x2)
Backpack 2gp
2 belt pouches 2gp
bedroll 1sp
3 scroll cases 3gp
50’ silk rope 10gp
6 days rations 3gp
4gp 9sp left.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 7, 2003)

I've gone over the posted character. You'll find the comments below. Just as a warning, I like details. I hope you don't mind the volume of my comments.

everyone,
A few general remarks about the characters and stats listings.
if you have a truename, would you please list it somewhere? Also, let me know to whom the name is known. Please list you Armor Check Penalty (if you have one) somewhere in the skills section. For those who didn't mention wearing clothers, I'll assume a normal Adventurer's outfit. Please state so if you are wearing something else (or have different sets of clothes, maybe). I'm not too much into micro-management, but for the first few levels, things like this may play a part (even if only out of roleplay considerations).


dead_rasish,
Kabashi seems fine, he seems like the kind of guy you can't help but like despite his 'handicaps'. A few comments about the stats, though.
Weapon Proficiency (Exotic) can only be taken with a BAB of +1. Unfortunately, you don't qualify yet. Also, I couldn't find a reference to Litorian claw attacks. Could you point me somewhere? There's a shortspear in your weapons listing, but it's not on your equipment list. Had you intended to buy one? You seem to have enough cash to spend. Left: 59 gp. 8 sp, 8 cp. 
I think your spell DC's should be 12 for 0-level spells, and 13 for 1st-level spells. Did I miss a +1 bonus somewhere?


Erekose13,
Khorat looks nice, there seems to be potential in the curse-Green connection.  Xyphon is spelled with an "X" though. It might just be a typo, but I thought I'd point it out. His stats all seem to check out, I've got two minor points though.
Would you please list the caster level next to the Verrik spell-like abilites? And for spells, I think you have 3 slots for 0-level spells, instead of 4 (Base 2 + 1 for high Wisdom). Correct?


DrSpunj,
I think you forgot you racial +1 bonus to Initivative (with +3 Dex for a total of +4). Also, your flatfooted AC is 18, due to Intuitive Sense.
As a request, would you please lists your skills one to a line when transferring to the Rogue's Gallery? There's quite a lot of them, especially the Knowledge skills, and having them below one another makes it easier to spot which ones you have. Did you mean to buy one rank in Kn. (sciences) as well? That would put your skill points spent at 44, the correct amount. I'm guessing this was a copy-paste error. 
Your adventurer's kit (first entry in equipment) comes to 5 gp, 4 cp. Backpack and stuff in it amounts to 16 gp, 2 sp, 5 cp. This leaves you with 26 gp, 7 sp, 1 cp.


Argent,
The Mojh looks fine, although there are still some things missing: An entry for your hit points, speed, special abilties (Darkvision, Lesser Magic Touch ability), and an extra feat.
Also, could you put your skills on alphabet, and add the relevant stats for your most used attack (the scimitar)? I'll probably use that stuff often, and would like to be able find it as quick as possible. Thanks.

I'll open up a Rogue's Gallery in a few hours for all of you to post your finalised characters.

Fanog


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 7, 2003)

As you requested. fixed the flaws and edited the above post.


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 7, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> It looks like we could use some more brute force.




Brute force ? My character will also take care of that  .  I'll post him later today.  I just need to write down the background.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 7, 2003)

I just created a Character thead in the Rogue's Gallery. Please repost your character there. Thanks.

[AU] Rumbling Mountains - Characters

Argent,
sorry for nitpicking, but the damage for your scimitar is 1d6+1. Also, you forgot to include your first Champion ability. It's quite useful, so you wouldn't want to forget that you had it. 

With the four character that are in and the totem warrior, I think all of the primary bases are pretty much covered. Mute, and idea what you'd like to play?

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2003)

dont know why, but here at work that comes up as a broken link, same when i navigate to it under rogues gallery.  no worries tho, my work computer is finicky will try again tonight at home.  re char notes, yup added an extra slot sorry,  and its a typo.  I didnt have my book on me while i was typing so i went off memory, as usual my memory is apparently lacking


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 8, 2003)

Re: Edits.  Hmmmmm.  I really want him to use a Litorian Battle Club.  It just seems to make so much sense.  So now I'm torn - I may actually give him a different first level (maybe totem warrior, maybe Litorian, maybe Unfettered) to allow that.  Or I may just suck it up and deal.    I'll figure it out pretty soon.  And yeah, the dc's are just off - 12/13.  Sorry.  The shortspear was just an oversight, and the claw attacks are just unarmed attacks - they'll just be normal subdual damage.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 8, 2003)

Everyone seems to have trouble with the RG thread. I'll check Meta or post a question there. Maybe he mods can tell me if there's a specific problem with it. I also have trouble posting here. 

dead_radish, I can understand why you'd want to wield the weapon straight from the start. Multi-classing seems to be a nice option. If you want, I could arrange a story reason for you to go Mage Blade at second level. Let me know...

Fanog


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2003)

since you are asking the Mods/Meta I thought I would add that I cant see the first page of this thread or post a regular post, only a Quick Reply at the bottom of the second page.  Tried from two different locations.


----------



## OurManMute (Sep 8, 2003)

I encounter the same problem as Erekose13, so I guess there's definitely something strange going on with the boards.

I finally got my copy of AU now, by the way. With so many cool new options available, it may take a while to make a definite character  I'll make sure you'll have it by wednesday, though.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 8, 2003)

Ok, I hope to be able to start the IC thread by the end of this week. 

I sent an email to Creamsteak about the thread in the RG, I hope he'll be able to do something about it today or tomorrow.

Fanog


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2003)

Link still not working. will try to update Arkanos in above post just so he is there at all.


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm also having the same problems.  I can't access the first page, the rogue gallery or the regular post page of this tread.  The rest of the forum seems to be working, weird !

Edit : my character is finish but I'll wait for this to clear up before posting him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2003)

Maybe we should post a new thread?


----------



## Fanog (Sep 8, 2003)

Hmm, it seems like you're right. I can only post by using the Quick-reply option. I've thought about starting a new thread, but it will likely have the same problem. Creamsteak could access the RG thread either, so he asked Morrus and PirateCat to look into it. I hope my account isn't messed up or something...

Mute hasn't got his characters, so we can't start anyway. I'll wait another day to see if this is cleared up then. GPEKO, could you email your character to me, if you don't want to post it here? I've got some time tonight, and could look it over then. Thanks.

Sorry for the trouble, everyone. I hope it's fixed soon.

Fanog


----------



## OurManMute (Sep 8, 2003)

The same problem persists here. It is not encountered in any other thread, strangely...

Fanog, would it be too much trouble to post or email the classes of the other players? I'd hate to make a duplicate character, it might be more interesting to see all different classes. Besides, narrowing my options might just keep my head from exploding


----------



## Fanog (Sep 8, 2003)

_Updated Cast:_
Argent - Mojh Champion of Magic
GPEKO - Giant Bear Totem Warrior
Dead_Radish - Litorian Mage Blade (might switch for 1st level)
DrSpunj - Quickling Faen Akashic
Erekose13 - Verrik Greenbond

As I said, all of the primaries are covered pretty well. Maybe a magister, witch, or runethane?

Fanog


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 8, 2003)

I edited my last post, then read that others figured out this Quick Reply function worked. If it isn't straightened out by later tonite, I'll email Fanog my corrected character write-up.

The bugginess is really wonky. I can see the second page, but not the first here. I can't see the RG thread at all after posting my "placeholder" yesterday. And I can't enter into the normal "Reply" page at all. Strangely, I was able to enter into the "Edit" page for my last post in the thread, and after hitting Submit got an error, so I didn't think it took, then later noticed that it did.

Weird!


----------



## Fanog (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Piratecat has checked out the problem, but can't fix it right now. The boards need to be shutdown to (possibly) fix it. I've created a new thread in the Rogue's Gallery. Please post your updated characters here.

GPEKO,
looks good. I assume you counted 4 gp for the Traveller's outfit and the cloak, substracting 5 gp from the cost due to the clothes you would receive for free? Only thing I could find other than that is your Initiative, which should be +1. The village is named Eldeth.

Fanog


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 9, 2003)

Hmm.  I found the rogue's gallery, but can't get in.  Hopefully someone can get to page one, as I didn't keep a separate record of Kabashi.  

But Fanog: I am going to start with a single level in a warrior class.  I can do either Warmain (which has the argument of having Intimidate as a class skill), or Totem Warrior, which I like better, but doesn't let me have Intimidate.  *sigh*.  I'd go Litorian, but they don't have martial weapon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey! We no longer have a Magister! I hadn't noticed.
Fanog... would you be upset if I made Arkanos a Magister instead of a Champion?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 9, 2003)

I just decided what I want to do. I'll keep Arkanos the way he is but Multiclass into Magister at 2nd level and go up 1 class in each every other level. Make him a traditional Ftr/Mage.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 10, 2003)

Sorry, boards were down yesterday during the time I had availiable for posting. The problem doesn't seem to be fixed, I'll ask Piratecat again. 

Mute will post his character today, I think. It seems like he's doing either a witch or an Unfettered.

Argent,
I'm fine with you going Magister, either at first level of as a straight multi-class. We're not underway yet, so feel free to switch around some things on your character.

Dead_Radish,
(Edit): I'm fine with Wolverine Totem Warrior. To avoid stepping on the toes of the giant, I wouldn't do bear if I were you. Also, you're going Mage Blade after one level, right? In that case, you can switch Sneak for Intimidate as a Wolverine totem warrior class skill.

Fanog


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 10, 2003)

Cool. I'll have him written up as Magister 1 tonight.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 10, 2003)

I just checked the Offline content of my home computer, it still contains a copy of Page 1 of this thread. We already have a new RG, I'll also make a new OOC thread. That way, we won't have to use the Quicky Reply exclusively. I'll put up a link here when I have the new OOC thread up. I'll reprint any vital information that was in Page 1 of this thread.

Hoping that solves all of out problems,
Fanog


----------



## Fanog (Sep 10, 2003)

Due to problem with page 1 and the Reply page of this thread, we won't be using it anymore. Please use the new discussion thread from now on. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=63337

Thanks.
Fanog


----------

